# Wrong Alert notification



## shouldbeinbed (22 Sep 2015)

No biggie, just to let someone know.

@Drago quoted @GaryA in the SC&P emotive about emmissions thread but the quote notification came up as if it was me quoted.

Dunno if me & Gary are concurrent member no's or our accounts are mixed up behind the scenes.

I've got SC&P on ignore so deffo wasn't me.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2015)

It may be my kindle. Sometimes if I go to quote, but don't do so and then quote someone else later it makes a hash of the two and mixes them as gobbledygook. My attempts to clean it up were clearly poorly executed and I ended up a accidentally attributing the quote to the wrong author...I think. If so, I apologise, Sir!


----------



## Markymark (22 Sep 2015)

@shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed 

......just checking


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Sep 2015)

nope never heard a thing ;-)


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2015)

@shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed @shouldbeinbed 
Me too.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Sep 2015)

@Moderators now that is odd. I got Marky's alert in my list but but nowt through for Drago.

I'm getting likes, quotes and mentions from other people.


----------



## Shaun (22 Sep 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> @Moderators now that is odd. I got Marky's alert in my list but but nowt through for Drago. I'm getting likes, quotes and mentions from other people.



It's possible you many have overlooked it (or it was marked as viewed when you looked at other alerts). Go to your alerts full list and do a browser search (CTRL+F) for 'drago' and see if it turns up: *https://www.cyclechat.net/account/alerts*

Cheers,
Shaun 

Oh, and if you didn't check the thread after getting the alert from Marky you won't have got an additional alert about Drago's post - you only get a new alert once you've read the thread.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Sep 2015)

Shaun said:


> It's possible you many have overlooked it (or it was marked as viewed when you looked at other alerts). Go to your alerts full list and do a browser search (CTRL+F) for 'drago' and see if it turns up: *https://www.cyclechat.net/account/alerts*
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun
> ...


nope, definitely not in the list, usually if I'm still in the thread or hopping in and out of it I get the on screen pop up for a subsequent interaction in there & the alert marker flags up the red box number on the top bar - neither happened. your quote pinged me the alert notification.


----------



## Shaun (22 Sep 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> nope, definitely not in the list, usually if I'm still in the thread or hopping in and out of it I get the on screen pop up for a subsequent interaction in there & the alert marker flags up the red box number on the top bar - neither happened. your quote pinged me the alert notification.



You're right, there isn't an alert for Drago's post in the database, but with just 13 seconds between your two posts it's possible that the thread-read marker updated a few seconds _after_ he'd posted and therefore didn't trigger a new alert. I'll have a look later to see if I can suss out what happened. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

